# what types of material can you silkscreen on? 95% rayon 5% spandex?



## Lindz21 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows what types of Material can you silkscreen on. I have some 95% rayon and 5% spandex shirts to print, but am a little iffy about the job.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Rayon is a cellulose fabric as is cotton, hemp, bamboo, linen and tencel (lyocel). You may want to add a stretch additive because of the spandex.


----------



## ErinAllen (Aug 11, 2009)

Rayon is very heat sensitive. I would recommend using an ink that is low cure. Wilflex has a series of inks that are fast fusion or low cure ink - they are called SSVFF-E. They come standard in Black, White, a Base (to make colors) and a clear. SSVFF-E also has great elongation or stretch

Remember - especially with new or questionable substrates to test test test! 

Erin 

I have attached the tech sheet or PIB to this post.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Lindz

Welcome to the T-shirt Forums!

As PJ indicated, you can choose to mix in a "stretch enhancing" additive to your plastisol ink,
if the image/design size and area coverage may be prone to cracking upon stretching and would benefit from it. 
For example, Union Inks makes this product which many of our customers use with their _existing_ ink inventory:

http://www.unionink.com/products/additives/unst.html

Note that there are a host of additives and modifiers you can add to your ink "tool kit"
which can alter your existing plastisol inks (and water-based, too.) to print a variety of different materials.

Erin has a good point regarding testing if you are not familiar with a particular type of material.
We've found that many approaches to curing some material types has more to do with what our customers use as a heating/drying system,
which is often an important step in getting the best in ink performance.

Note that it's usually a good idea to have one of those "Mini-Temp" measurement guns available when printing and curing "fabrics" like this.

Keep asking those questions and you'll do fine.......
Happy trails!


----------

